# Tnemec compatibility



## mark57 (Jul 31, 2019)

i have a vendor that supplied ductile iron pipe with Tnemec 90-97 primer. now my painter wants to use Sherwin Williams intermediate and finish coats. will this present any problems? thanks in advance


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Please don’t post the same thread in multiple sub forums. If you feel you made an error placing it, please let a mod know and we will move it for you.

This thread has been closed since the duplicate one has received a reply.


----------

